# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] Turbo-x TXV320 Δεν ανάβει

## bahamut21

Καλησπερα Φιλοι!

Εχω μια Turbo-x 32" η Οποια εδω και καιρο ειχε ενα θεματακι... αργουσε  να αναψει... δλδ πατουσες το πληκτρο στο χειρηστιριο και αναβοσβηνε το  λεντακι μπορει και 2-3 λεπτα (ενω κανονικα αναβοσβηνε 2-3 φορες και  αναβε ) και με τον καιρο αυτο γινοταν ολο και χειροτερα... καποιες φορες  μετα απο 4-5 λεπτα προσπαθειας αναβε για 1 δευτερο και εσβηνε παλι...  πλεον δεν ανοιγει ποτε παρα μονο αναβοσβηνει το λεντακι... 

Την ανοιξα για να δω για τπτ πυκνωτες αλλα φαινοται ολοι οκ... 
Βρηκα και ενα σχεδιο της πλακετας τ τροφοδοτικου αλλα δεν μπορω να το διαβασω για να τσεκαρω τις τασεις...

Μερικες φωτο:
Τροφοδοτικο vestel 17ips11 r4:
IMG_20160214_202224.jpg
  και το σχεδιο του :vestel_17ips11-11.jpg
http://elektrotanya.com/vestel_17ips11-r2.pdf/download.html

IMG_20160214_202241.jpg



Καθε βοηθεια δεκτη!

----------

topsecurity (11-11-18)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

θέλει αναβάθμιση, γράψε το serial number η ανέβασε φωτογραφία και δες ποιά main φοράει 17mb62.82,95?

----------


## bahamut21

> θέλει αναβάθμιση, γράψε το serial number η ανέβασε φωτογραφία και δες ποιά main φοράει 17mb62.82,95?


H main board ειναι η 17mb82 καθως εψαχνα για αναβαθμιση οπως προτεινες βρηκα ενα βιντεακι στο οποιο υπαρχει ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα και η λυση του βημα βημα το οποιο βοηθησε πολυ και εκανα την αναβαθμιση χωρις να παγωσω τα τσιπακια κτλπ, μονο Core update και πλεον ανοιγει παλι κανονικα 

Ευχαριστω για ακομη μια φορα για την αμμεση βοηθεια!!!

----------


## Antonisjr

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα, έχω την ίδια τηλεόραση. 

Δουλεύει για 1 λεπτό και μετά σβήνει το backlight ενώ έχω ήχο κανονικά. 
Η τάση των LED πέφτει από 60V στα 30V.

Υ.Γ.
Έκανα και την αναβάθμιση αλλά δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα.

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη ευχαριστώ!

----------


## georged30

Κάποια από τα led του φωτισμού έχουν χαλάσει καλύτερα είναι να αλλάξεις όλες τις λεπτοταινίες του φωτισμού.

----------

Antonisjr (05-12-17)

----------


## Antonisjr

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 

Έχω ανοίξει την οθόνη και έχω τσεκάρει τα led με led tester.
 Ανάβουν όλα.! 

Η κάθε λεντοταινία ξεχωριστά τραβάει 30v και οι δυο μαζί 60v. 

Επίσης αν την κλείσω και την ανοίξω αμέσως, δουλεύει πάλι για κανένα λεπτό.  Μετά σκοτάδι..

----------


## freecom

μερικες φορες οι ταινειες δεν κανουν καλη επαφη στο σημειο που κουμπωνουν στο καθετο πλακετακι

γεφυρωσε με καλωδια τις ακρες απο τις ταινειες με το καθετο πλακετακι για να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν χανεις στις επαφες

αααα και δυστυχως το οτι αναβουν με το led tester δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και οκ ολα τα led

το tester δεν λεω καλο ειναι αλλα δεινει λιγο ρευμα....και ισως στο λιγο ρευμα να παιζουν οκ......στο πολυ ομως να εχουν θεμα

----------

Antonisjr (06-12-17)

----------


## Antonisjr

Update!

Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε αντικαθιστώντας το IC MP3394S LED Driver στο τροφοδοτικό.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------

katmadas (06-12-17), mikemtb73 (12-05-18)

----------


## fmike

Γεια σε όλους
Έχω μια τηλεόραση TELEFUNKEN η οποία "φοράει" το τροφοδοτικό vestel 17ips11 που έκαναν λόγο τα παιδιά παραπάνω.
Η δική μου TV όμως είναι τελείως νεκρή.
Ξηλώνω λοιπόν το τροφοδοτικό και μετράω τάση εξόδου σε όλα τα pin του CN100 0V.
Μετράω στην γέφυρα D104,D112,D119,D122 και "πηγαίνουν" 220V αλλά βγαίνουν 0V.
Βγάζω τον πυκνωτή C100 στον αέρα και "παίρνω" 200DC.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## mikemtb73

Μέτρα τις  4 διόδους 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## fmike

Μιχάλη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Τις διόδους τις έβγαλα στον αέρα,τις μέτρησα και είναι εντάξει.

----------


## fmike

Γειά σε όλους
Έβαλα άλλο τροφοδοτικό στην tv αλλά πάλι δεν "παίζει".
Μετράω στο καλώδιο που πηγαίνει στο πάνελ και σε ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα από 50v πέφτει στα 0v.
Τι γίνεται;
Έχω καμμένο πάνελ;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Papas00zas

Ακολούθα την υπογραφή μου και πάνε για άλλη καλύτερα

----------


## georgis

> Ακολούθα την υπογραφή μου και πάνε για άλλη καλύτερα


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------

Papas00zas (27-05-18)

----------

